# **MTNL** manual GPRS settings!!!



## kool (Mar 8, 2007)

Dear friends,
I've MTNL prepaid sim (trump). Last week i got sms that "Now GPRS available on mtnl" so today i sent "ACTGPRS" to 444 and got confirmation SMS that "YOUR GPRS SERVICE HAS BEEN ACTIVATED, CALL 1503 FOR SETTINGS" but i'm unable 2 call customer care on 1503 coz i'm in Patna. *i mean my cell is in roaming, so can anyone tell me MTNL GPRS SETTINGS?* so i can enter it manually. 


I've nokia *3230* and my MTNL prepaid has *Delhi* no.

Reply soon..........
Saurav
__________
=========
mere dosto...... koi tohhh reply karo.........  :"(


----------



## kirtan (Mar 8, 2007)

Define The Settings As given:

Click on web->options->settings.In the screen click on default access point.
In that again click on options and select new access point ->use default settings.In that type in the following:


Connection Name:MTNL

Data Bearer:gprs

Access point Name as:gprsmtnlmum

User name:mtnl

prompt password:No

Password: mtnl123

Authentication:Secure

Home page: *wap.mumbai.mtnl.net.in 

Again in the options in the screen click on advanced settings

in that

change the phone ip address to: 172.16.39.10

port no:9201


----------



## kool (Mar 9, 2007)

but my prepaid is delhi no. and u said to fill Access point Name as:gprsmtnlmum
__________
Its Not Working,........


----------



## ashu_dps (Mar 9, 2007)

I dont think it wl work outside ur home circle


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

the access point is gprsmtnldel and the rest of the info above is valid for delhi too....dunno about ip address..will confirm from cc and tell you asap..


----------



## kool (Mar 10, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> the access point is gprsmtnldel and the rest of the info above is valid for delhi too....dunno about ip address..will confirm from cc and tell you asap..



i'm waiting for ur answer..... reply soon........


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 10, 2007)

The ip address is: 176.16.31.23


----------



## ashu_dps (Mar 10, 2007)

Did it work in roaming ?

U must be roaming in BSNL network naa ??


----------



## kool (Mar 10, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> Did it work in roaming ?
> 
> U must be roaming in BSNL network naa ??



ya buddy.... its in BSNL roaming. That means GPRS wont work in BSNL area?


----------



## ashu_dps (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes as far as logic goes  

bt since these both are partners so maybe a bleak chance of working might be there


----------



## princeprash (Sep 16, 2008)

Try this link : *mtnldelhi.in/dolphin/gprs.htm


----------



## asheet (Feb 8, 2009)

ANyone can help with the MTNL NOC or GPRS officials contact nos?
In my area in Mumbai, GPRS is always erratic & data is very poor.
I have made umpteenth complaints to 1503 but no resolution.
Pl help
Thanks

1503-313
3090269157 dtd 8 feb'09


----------

